# Peeing and pooping in his bed!!?



## rucadamsel (Apr 27, 2012)

Sonic keeps pooping and peeing in his bed. How can I get him to stop this? He hates baths with a passion and now he is gonna hate me all over again. He just now likes me again after the last bath. Plus I am running out of little boxes for him to sleep in!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

what is his bed? if its a cardboard box he may be mistaking it for a litter box. you might try something else that can be cleaned


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Is he a baby? Then that's why. They have no control over their poos and pees yet, just like a human baby.
What are you using for beds? Don't use cardboard.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Like everyone has already said, babies poop- a bunch! Little boxes can be fun for them to play with, but I would recommend something plastic- or something that can be washed. A lot of people here use the large plastic igloos for their hedgies and fill them with fleece for cuddling. I personally have a waffle block house and fill it with Brillo's cuddle bag:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753301

It comes apart easily and makes for super easy cleaning. Hope you can find something that will work for you and your babe!


----------



## rucadamsel (Apr 27, 2012)

Well I am using card board boxes. He likes the huge cereal boxes to sleep in. I have no clue where I would find an igloo in Egypt, but I will search for something plastic he could use. I don't think he is a baby. He has lost a few quills but at closer inspection, looks like they broke off bc he has some broken off ones on his back. No idea what would cause them to break but he has too many of them to be a baby and he is rather large to be a baby.. He wouldn't confuse his box with a litter box I think bc it is not open and he has no idea what a litter box is. He has this certain corner he goes to the bathroom in and no where else. Except for the last few nights/mornings he was pooping on his fleece and in the back of his box where he sleeps. I put another long box out there and stuffed it with fresh fleece and he didn't poop in it last night. He has also been up all night tearing up any paper toys I gave him lol, and the whole side where he poops is filled with little turds! Are they supposed to poop that much in one night? lol Seriously. He poops and pees more than he eats or drinks. It's nuts! I am wondering if he was just too scared to come out and go in his spot bc the kids are super loud and crazy in the mornings. Or can they pee/poop in their sleep? Trying to think of what I could use that is plastic for a bed.. any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

you could also cover the cardboard with packing tape if you cant find an igloo. its will need to be replaced but less often


----------

